# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى رمضان شهر الذكر والقرآن >  يـــــــــــــــــــا ربــنــــــا

## shams spring

*بمناسبة الإرتفااااااااااااع في درجات الحراره .... 
والواحد صايم ومشتهي شربة المي .... وإنشالله يارب من نهر الكوثر 
حبيت أهديكم هالأنشوده مناسبة تماما لهيك وضع*
 :SnipeR (84):  :SnipeR (84):  :SnipeR (84):

----------


## نبض

[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLE1="width:95%;background-color:black;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center]ما اجمل لوحتك عندما ترسمها بكل احساس

وما اجمل حروفك وهي مرصعة باجمل جواهر الحب والهيام 

اختي انشوده رائعه عن الغيث 

وفعلا نحن بحاجه بهذا العطش للغيث[/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLE1][/ALIGN]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]شكرا اختي بارك الله فيكِ  :Smile: [/align]

----------


## mylife079

شكرا

----------


## shams spring

*
يسلمو نبض على مرورك     

مشكوررين هدوء العواصف  و mylife*  :Cgiving:  :Cgiving:

----------


## الزيادنه

شكرا على الموضوع

----------


## shams spring

يا الله زمان عنهاا  .....قبل سنة

----------

